# weight gain food ideas



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok im 19 years old trying to put on weight in the form of musle current facts...

age: 19

gender: male

hight: 6.2"

weight: 156.5lb

body fat: 12.9%

my ideal goals...

ideal weight: 175lb (14 weeks)

ideal weight: 220lb (all time)

body fat: not sure just look built (about 8%)

a bit about my self im trying to get in as much food as possible each day but struggle with big meals and in between meals currently feel hungry 4 snacks

so i was wondering if people could suggest recipes for making some small cheap healthy meals to slide in-between my current diet for putting on maximum weight in the form of muscle.

currently carrying out weight lift exercises in a regular bases 3-4x a week and am currently happy with the workout.

*my average daily food intake*

wake up: multi vitamin and cod liver oil tablet (do you think vitermin c as well)

meal 1: 4 weetabix with semi skimmed milk sometimes toast or bagel as well.

shake:100g Scottish oats ground into a powder, 30g impact whey isolate and 400ml semi skimmed milk

meal 2: 50/50 pork and beef mincemeat burgers + (secret herbs and spices added) on baps with lettise and a bit of cheese .

shake:100g Scottish oats ground into a powder, 30g impact whey protein and 400ml semi skimmed milk

meal 3: chicken breast, boil in the bag rice or 100g pasta and source (curry or pasta stir-in source)

shake:100g Scottish oats ground into a powder, 30g impact whey protein and 400ml semi skimmed milk

meal 4: toast or bagel.

bedtime shake: 250ml semi skimmed milk and 30g impact milk isolate.

approximately: 4000kcal to 4400kcal a day

approximate food brake down target : 50% carbohydrate's, 30% protein, 20% fat


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

add some good fats mate .. and abit more protein


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

tinned coconut milk.

Dirt cheep, packed full of cals and EFA's. Perfect if you looking to shovel in cals on a budget.

couple of pointers.

Add some protein into your breakfast. Eggs is good, whole eggs.

ditto meal 4.

Do you weight your food? look alot there for you not to be gaining. Weigh stuff.

O and sauce is spelt sauce, not source. Thats the source of something, not a sauce you put on stuff. Like, "most of my protein is sourced though shakes"


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

sizar said:


> add some good fats mate .. and abit more protein


ok thanks for that any idea on what i could add or substitue in my meals 4 more protein and good fats


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks for that im slowly puting on the weight and im putting on 1-2lb per week but am geting bored of the same sort of food... i am weighing all of me food and storing it on an excel spreadsheets that tell me to eat more food if to hit my 4200kcal goal a day with a 50% carb, 30% protean and 20% fat brake down.

been on holiday 4 a few weeks and start back at work again next week so going to increase to 4500kcal a day

may substitute my meal 4 witch is toast or a bagel with peanut butter on crackers

but looking for a few quick meal ideas i can make be4 work and put in tuper ware boxes to take 2 work

p.s. just tryed some think that tasted like water Mellon but it was yellow and all the seeds where in the middle what ever it was it tasted nice but dident fill me up still hungry


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

lol your not getting any protein and you want muscle?

first of all i would buy a decent protein shake (mine gives 45g per serving nutrisport 90+) add scrambled eggs in there scotch eggs steak etc brown rice is good too you need to turn over 250-300g protein in a day i reckon


----------

